# Completly Off topic, but I just have too..



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Ellizabeth Noelle Elliott was born this morning. 7lb's and as beautiful as a baby angel. Our second grandchild. Mom, dad and big sister (4 years old) are all fine. Life is good. Pics shortly.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Congrats


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Congrats GrandPa


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Congrats on the new arrival.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That is fantastic ET. Congrats to your and yours plus the new parents.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Congrats!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Best news I've heard all day,Richard... Ain't nuthin' like 'Grandpaw..ing' !!!!!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats Mate!!! Perfect timing for you getting home!!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Picture of Elizabeth..we are so lucky.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

What A Beautiful Grand Daughter you have!! Makes all that painting worth it in the end!!!!!!!!

Again Congrats!!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Congrats ET - wish everyone well for me.


----------

